# Where has my mind gone?



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm glad to say, your mind has good company...my mind! Yes, I've forgotten what I meant to make with some yarns and some I've changed my mind enough times, I don't remember what the original thought was. What? Was that confusing? Of course, after all, my marbles have scattered so far and wide, I don't think I'll ever find them all! LOL!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

where has my memory gone -i forget something i wanted to go to all day 7pm and well i forgot again ! yes its on my calendar. its a worry but dr. says its just stress ?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes! You ARE losing your mind... it was in the way anyway


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have dozens of yarns that have no reason for being in my possession except that they were underpriced in the second-hand stores/church bazaars/garage sales where I bought them. 

It's fun to dig through them with a pattern in hand and decide - as I did last night - that the four small balls of deep purple I got last month and the two large balls of green - different greens, but close - will become a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

They've joined my mind for a meeting of the minds (great minds think alike).......now if we could just find the meeting place.....


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


Have you checked the place, where all the sgl. socks go?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so depressed now    
My mind thought for sure you had said yes to letting me store my overflow yarns in you stash (my mind is nodding in the affirmative as I type :roll: ) and I would send my mind someday to get it back for making the mind meld shawl I had planned on presenting at what Irish knitter's mind had so graciously asked mine to present at the next MOTMs scheduled with special feature, somebody showing the exact patented stitch necessary to complete the shawl loop link up power bending rejuvenation juice with the bonus kick up and go mojo spark that you signed up for eight months ago--remember???????

Please remember that a mind is a terrible thing to waste :-o :shock: :wink: :lol: :XD: or is it "This is what your mind looks like while on KP"!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Why do I have all these red skeins of red?
Are they all wool? 
What had I intended for 2 430yds each skeins of sock yarn ?
A scarf ?
If so, where is the pattern?
Will these 7 4oz skeins of natural sheep brown make a sweater for my son?
Which son ?
What happened to the 8th, skein?
Was that what I used for the large mittens?
Why did I do that?


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I got looked at funny the other day when DH said something about when we went to an Elton John concert and I argued that we had never been to an Elton John concert...... we had cos middle daughter had bought us the tickets!! It was only within the last 2 years too:-( Once I started to think about it - I remembered it but that was a bit scary.... I just turned 55 on Tuesday....... my excuse is information overload!!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Lucky you.....I think that the benevolent Yarn Fairy has visited you and left this gift. I'm sure you will find a purpose for it. Just enjoy!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

You are not alone. While cleaning out the attic above the garage a few months ago, I came across a box of yarn that I had completely forgotten about. I purchased it in KMart years and years ago. Have no clue as to what I was going to make with 9 skeins of a Jade Green acrylic. Hope I didn't promise something to someone and not deliver.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> Yes! You ARE losing your mind... it was in the way anyway


I love this DHobbit. I'll have to try and remember it. LOL


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think it's a hazard of getting older! I did the same thing last night I had yarn delivered bought for a special purpose but can't remember which garment I was going to do! :roll:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your mind is in the same place as mine.....in the ether.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I've got four ball of brown with white fleck yarn bought especially for something. It is now sat staring at me from my stash and I can't for the life of me remember what I bought it for. All I can remember is that it was for something very specific.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you're in good company!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think we are all looking for our own minds at times and I am no exception.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

When I get up in the morning my mind in right there beside me but....... As the day goes on it takes little trips especially when I have things to do. I start in the kitchen just doing dishes etc but I need to visit the little girls room, mark on the bathroom mirror get polish and clean now whatwas I doing? Making the bed so off I go get the sheets to change bed, then phone rings after call what was I doing? I will just take the hoover around the living-room and so it goes. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> where has my memory gone -i forget something i wanted to go to all day 7pm and well i forgot again ! yes its on my calendar. its a worry but dr. says its just stress ?


Same here - many times. I need to use lists these days (and rely on my diary, which I never needed to till now). But sometimes I can't remember where the list is.

But I'm not even old! It's just that my body thinks I am...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i have resorted to having small notebooks to write down everything!!!!!!1 for each & EVERY room, the car,my pocketbook,NOW if i can remember where each notebook is. you would think?????that a dozen or more notebooks would be hard to misplace. i try to have each place where there is yarn, to have a note what each was for??NOWWWWWW what were we talking about?????!!!!!OOOOH yes, remembering..There is to much on our minds and the brain???? overloads. my 38 yo is no help anymore,,she is starting to get a memory fog. :XD: :-( ;-) :| :hunf: :?:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> When I get up in the morning my mind in right there beside me but....... As the day goes on it takes little trips especially when I have things to do. I start in the kitchen just doing dishes etc but I need to visit the little girls room, mark on the bathroom mirror get polish and clean now whatwas I doing? Making the bed so off I go get the sheets to change bed, then phone rings after call what was I doing? I will just take the hoover around the living-room and so it goes. Can't wait for tomorrow.


That sounds like me , EVERY day .


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Lillibelle said:


> I'm glad to say, your mind has good company...my mind! Yes, I've forgotten what I meant to make with some yarns and some I've changed my mind enough times, I don't remember what the original thought was. What? Was that confusing? Of course, after all, my marbles have scattered so far and wide, I don't think I'll ever find them all! LOL!


I keep a bag of marbles so I always know where my marbles are: I haven't lost them at all!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> I keep a bag of marbles so I always know where my marbles are: I haven't lost them at all!


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've got four ball of brown with white fleck yarn bought especially for something. It is now sat staring at me from my stash and I can't for the life of me remember what I bought it for. All I can remember is that it was for something very specific.


I think it's because we have more yarn than our minds can keep track of. If only I could get my mind to remember my yarn inventory.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, I do that also! What a lovely surprise to find some forgotten yarn!


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

If anyone out there finds an extra one let me know, I periodically misplace mine! &#128552;


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kathycam said:


> Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


If you happen to locate your mind...maybe mine is in the same location.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Now you've all got me worried! A few days ago DH insisted we had stopped off at Malta on a Mediterranean cruise about 15 years ago. I argued black was white and we definitely didn't. Now I wonder..............&#128563;


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Right now I'm having that kind of problem a dozen times a day because I had some seizures a few weeks ago. Fortunately, my doctor and my neurologist both told me that it's not an uncommon aftereffect and it most likely will stop in a month or two.

I bet if you stop fretting over not remembering why you bought the mohair, it will come back to you sooner or later. Maybe you could look the yarn up on Ravelry and see what kind of projects other knitters have done with it. You might find something totally different to use it for that will be really cool.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a little book. I stick a picture of the yarn in plus its cost and details and if I had something in mind, I write it in in pencil. When I use the yarn, I note what I used it for. Simple.......... er except sometimes I forget to enter the yarn in the book..........sigh


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

It happens to me all the time. If I don't make a note of my intentions for the yarn, I have no idea.


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

i am so thankful that others have 'forget-itis'...went through my yarns to neaten up the overflow, and found yarn + pattern that I COULDN'T REMEMBER BUYING. i attribute it to the frenzy when i'm having a 'yarn-gasm'. luckily it's great yarn.....

worse it when i'm buying yarn for a particular item (like socks) and then only enough for 1 sock!!! (geesch) i feel like an absolute fool having to return and try to match the first yarn....the sales people give me THE LOOK and i try to not appear at dotty as i feel


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly does.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

elbev said:


> I got looked at funny the other day when DH said something about when we went to an Elton John concert and I argued that we had never been to an Elton John concert...... we had cos middle daughter had bought us the tickets!! It was only within the last 2 years too:-( Once I started to think about it - I remembered it but that was a bit scary.... I just turned 55 on Tuesday....... my excuse is information overload!!


I read, somewhere, I forget where, that if you forget something, but remember later, it isn't Alzheimer's, it's just a faulty filing system. If you forget and never remember, even when told, then you have a problem.

So, I think of my brain as an overstuffed filing cabinet and things aren't always put where they should be - sometimes they are just stuffed into whichever drawer happens to be open at the time. Sometimes it takes days of searching but so far I've always been able to retrieve what I was looking for - I think - unless I forget that I'm looking.....  :roll:


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Minds are like buckets, once full information starts overflowing.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have dozens of yarns that have no reason for being in my possession except that they were underpriced in the second-hand stores/church bazaars/garage sales where I bought them.
> 
> It's fun to dig through them with a pattern in hand and decide - as I did last night - that the four small balls of deep purple I got last month and the two large balls of green - different greens, but close - will become a beautiful shawl.


Consider putting a pink down with it. I made a beautiful afghan with those colors once. Sounded awful but when I saw how the deep pink brightened it I went for it.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Your mind is probably wherever mine has disappeared to....if you come across it, please spank it and send it home!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

My list of things I have forgotten is much to long to list. I actually let my daughter pick out some yarn for a hat from my stash, made the hat for her, then realized that it was part of a project I was working on. Knit picks was out of the color, but thank heavens for Ravelry. Someone had a skein and I was back in business. I too buy yarn for projects and then forget what the project was. I have started putting the yarn in plastic bags with the name of the project on it. You belong to a very large group of "I have no idea what this is for" people. Welcome.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Your mind took a vacation with my mind.
Wonder how long they will be gone ?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> They've joined my mind for a meeting of the minds (great minds think alike).......now if we could just find the meeting place.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

kathycam said:


> Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


You are in good company! 
I put my "stash yarn" in one basket, my "project" yarn in another basket. I recently went to my project yarn to get a specific yarn. Lo and behold it wasn't there. Still can't find it! So off I go to " the other safe spot". Not there! Now I'm thinking " I did buy yarn didn't I? Holy.....


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Happens to me a lot! I am going to start writing down the yarn & what it's for.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I'm sure glad we're all in the same boat.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> Happens to me a lot! I am going to start writing down the yarn & what it's for.


My issue is I put things in those " sure to find or safe places" Lol


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Gone fishing.... possibly with Bing.

Or Over the hills and far away.

But who cares.......life is far too short to stuff a mushroom.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Brabant said:


> Gone fishing.... possibly with Bing.
> 
> Or Over the hills and far away.
> 
> But who cares.......life is far too short to stuff a mushroom.


Too funny!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Cafeknitter, your cartoon made me laugh out loud!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

My doctor suggests I add B-12 to my supplements. When do I remember to buy some? Usually as I'm getting off the ferry, returning from shopping. Sigh.


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> My issue is I put things in those " sure to find or safe places" Lol


Whenever I put something in a 'safe place' it never fails - it's lost permanently.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> Cafeknitter, your cartoon made me laugh out loud!


😀👏


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

notinkansas said:


> Whenever I put something in a 'safe place' it never fails - it's lost permanently.


Truth! 😏


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

notinkansas said:


> Whenever I put something in a 'safe place' it never fails - it's lost permanently.


Truth! 😏


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a nurse and Vascular technologist. I deal with Dementia patients every day. If you find mohair or any other yarn and can't remember what you were going to make with it....That's not Alzheimer's. If you EVER pick up that yarn and don't know what it is or what it's for....Then you have a problem.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ltcmomky said:


> I'm a nurse and Vascular technologist. I deal with Dementia patients every day. If you find mohair or any other yarn and can't remember what you were going to make with it....That's not Alzheimer's. If you EVER pick up that yarn and don't know what it is or what it's for....Then you have a problem.


Touché


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I ran out of coffee, went to store bought 24 items ,got home and guess what? no coffee...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You're not losing it! I often find yarn that I didn't even remember buying!

Hazel


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> I ran out of coffee, went to store bought 24 items ,got home and guess what? no coffee...


Been there done that!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

kathycam said:


> Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


I'm soooo glad to see my mind (I don't remember when or where I lost it) is in such good company! :roll:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> You're not losing it! I often find yarn that I didn't even remember buying!
> 
> Hazel


Me too!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Judging by the number of pages in response to this thread...YOU ARE NOT ALONE!. Somewhere,hiding under a very large rock, is the idea theif....lurking in the background to steal all those little, fleeting thoughts and ideas just for his own amusement. Giggles with delight everytime someone says "Now why/where did I do that?" Some day it will giggle over load and there will be a big BANG! Long lost ideas and thoughts will scatter through out the universe seeking their rightful owners. Until then, relax, enjoy the "new" yarn you have discovered. As long a none of your relatives don't point out that you seem forgetful......don't worry. The original thought will excape the Idea Theif someday and find its way safely home.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Beetytwird said:


> Judging by the number of pages in response to this thread...YOU ARE NOT ALONE!. Somewhere,hiding under a very large rock, is the idea theif....lurking in the background to steal all those little, fleeting thoughts and ideas just for his own amusement. Giggles with delight everytime someone says "Now why/where did I do that?" Some day it will giggle over load and there will be a big BANG! Long lost ideas and thoughts will scatter through out the universe seeking their rightful owners. Until then, relax, enjoy the "new" yarn you have discovered. As long a none of your relatives don't point out that you seem forgetful......don't worry. The original thought will excape the Idea Theif someday and find its way safely home.


Well said!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

You made me giggle, not at you, but because I have done the same thing myself. I bought some lovely yarn for something, but for the life of me, I don't remember what it was for. I'm not even 60 yet. When it comes to yarn, and knitting or crochet, I'm not always rational.If it's pretty and/or a good price, I can't help myself.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

island stasher said:


> You made me giggle, not at you, but because I have done the same thing myself. I bought some lovely yarn for something, but for the life of me, I don't remember what it was for. I'm not even 60 yet. When it comes to yarn, and knitting or crochet, I'm not always rational.If it's pretty and/or a good price, I can't help myself.


Yup!!!!


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Funny you should mention this. The friend I volunteer with in a charity shop told me she had some knitting of mine which was with some dolls' jumpers I had knit for Christmas shoe boxes she had been organizing. She said there was also a pattern book, but I had no idea what she was talking about. Even when she brought said items into the shop, I still didn't recognize them and she reckoned she must have picked them up from somewhere else. It was only later that I had an 'Ah, now I remember!' moment. Another friend had given the mystery items to me last May and I had given them to my charity shop/knitting friend - also church friend - along with the jumpers. I have tried texting the charity shop, etc. friend to tell her I'm the one losing my mind, not her but the message wouldn't send and I'm wondering if she changed her number. 

Gill


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> Yes! You ARE losing your mind... it was in the way anyway


 :XD:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I have started, when ordering yarn for a specific project, writing the name of the project on the yarn receipt, and attach the receipt to the pattern. The problem with that is, when the yarn is delivered, I can't remember where I've put the receipt or the pattern! :roll:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have dozens of yarns that have no reason for being in my possession except that they were underpriced in the second-hand stores/church bazaars/garage sales where I bought them.
> 
> It's fun to dig through them with a pattern in hand and decide - as I did last night - that the four small balls of deep purple I got last month and the two large balls of green - different greens, but close - will become a beautiful shawl.


OMG, I went through all my yarns yesterday too! Great mind, they say!!!! Found some goodies, and some I want to sell and some to donate. Got some work ahead of me.


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, I am in the same boat as the rest of you, but luckily my OCD kicked in, and I'm making my Yarn-ventory! I have lists of my yarns, divided by weight, which states brand, color, number of balls/skeins, weight, yardage, fiber, where it is, date purchased (if I remember), and planned use. So, before I buy more yarn, I check my list(s) to see if there is something I can use from stash. Trouble is, it hasn't stopped me from buying more yarn!
Nancy


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a common ailment among knitters.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Join the club! I loved the article in our local paper the other day about the fact that as we get older we have more stuff in our brains so, like a computer with a filled up hard drive, it takes longer to retrieve information. You may remember why you bought the lovely yarn, but for now just enjoy it's beauty and use it for whatever it's calling you to do.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I think my mind skipped town along with my hormones. They make a great pair. If I go crazy it will be a very short trip. Need to buy another set of #2 DP needles since I can't remember where mine are.....looked everywhere.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 12 skeins of gray merino for a sweater coat. I haven't been able to find the pattern for two years.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> You are not alone. While cleaning out the attic above the garage a few months ago, I came across a box of yarn that I had completely forgotten about. I purchased it in KMart years and years ago. Have no clue as to what I was going to make with 9 skeins of a Jade Green acrylic. Hope I didn't promise something to someone and not deliver.


To me you must sell it........next winter's homeless men's hats/gloves/scarves.....


----------



## becajo (Mar 27, 2013)

When this happens to me I just think, "Oh, my hard drive must be full."


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

It sounds to me like you have a knitter's mind, ;D


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

Of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most! &#128558;


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Knitting Gill said:


> Funny you should mention this. The friend I volunteer with in a charity shop told me she had some knitting of mine which was with some dolls' jumpers I had knit for Christmas shoe boxes she had been organizing. She said there was also a pattern book, but I had no idea what she was talking about. Even when she brought said items into the shop, I still didn't recognize them and she reckoned she must have picked them up from somewhere else. It was only later that I had an 'Ah, now I remember!' moment. Another friend had given the mystery items to me last May and I had given them to my charity shop/knitting friend - also church friend - along with the jumpers. I have tried texting the charity shop, etc. friend to tell her I'm the one losing my mind, not her but the message wouldn't send and I'm wondering if she changed her number.
> Lol
> 
> Gill


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

dgid said:


> I have started, when ordering yarn for a specific project, writing the name of the project on the yarn receipt, and attach the receipt to the pattern. The problem with that is, when the yarn is delivered, I can't remember where I've put the receipt or the pattern! :roll:


Haha


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

judyr said:


> OMG, I went through all my yarns yesterday too! Great mind, they say!!!! Found some goodies, and some I want to sell and some to donate. Got some work ahead of me.


👍


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

roneesmom said:


> Ok, I am in the same boat as the rest of you, but luckily my OCD kicked in, and I'm making my Yarn-ventory! I have lists of my yarns, divided by weight, which states brand, color, number of balls/skeins, weight, yardage, fiber, where it is, date purchased (if I remember), and planned use. So, before I buy more yarn, I check my list(s) to see if there is something I can use from stash. Trouble is, it hasn't stopped me from buying more yarn!
> Nancy


Best plan but there's always more yarn for sure!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Bod said:


> It's a common ailment among knitters.


Yes!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I think my mind skipped town along with my hormones. They make a great pair. If I go crazy it will be a very short trip. Need to buy another set of #2 DP needles since I can't remember where mine are.....looked everywhere.


Hilarious!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Isuel said:


> I have 12 skeins of gray merino for a sweater coat. I haven't been able to find the pattern for two years.


Oh my!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I get the daily digest and thought it was so funny that two lines below your post is one called "FOUND IT" in all caps. I had to click it and see if you found your mind ... and maybe mine too.

I not only do this with yarn I do it with fabrics, even worse some of them are so ugly I don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Visited my SIL and she had a beautiful table cloth which I admired profusely. She was such an expert needle woman I thought she might give me a tip or tell me what kind of thread or something she had used. She looked at me realy confused and finaly said "You made that for me the second Christmas we were married. Don't you remember?" Now it's one thing to forget the yarn but to forget even making it? Well, were was I?


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

becajo said:


> When this happens to me I just think, "Oh, my hard drive must be full."


In my next life I am going to have more memory installed.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

My mind has gone walkies as well as yarn and patterns. Yesterday I checked through the chest of knitted but not yet sewn up projects. I swear I never knitted all of them. Oh deary deary me . I really have lost my marbles .


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i actually at 57 yrs old told my dr. i wanted to see a neurologist and he said i don't have alzhiemers -its nice to know. he thinks i.ve got to take it easy try not to get stressed but one bad thing after another happens so i need to take care . i am alone so no one else is going to do it! God bless you all here -such nice people !


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think we can all relate to this.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Joyce Stewart said:


> In my next life I am going to have more memory installed.


Hilarious! Touché


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jeannie2954 said:


> I think we can all relate to this.


Absolutely true!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

As you can see we all have experienced this memory loss. some days it can be maddening or frustrating but I just move on or I'll have a heart attack. The one that really scared me was a few weeks ago I called my mother to wish her a happy birthday, I thought I was a day late anyway we spoke, she is in a home for dementia, but she knows me when I call. I wished her a happy birthday and asked if they had baked a cake. They do that in some of these homes. Anyway she did not say it wasn't her birthday but that they would not bake her a cake. It wasn't till I received an e mail from my brother mentioning that her birthday is April 11 not March 11. Now I knew that, plus everything went smoothly during that month. I did not forget anything else. In fact I knew it was March, it was just her birthday. Well I chalk it all up to wanting to get it out of the way. Between Valentines day, her birthday, Easter and Mothers day I have always just cancelled them all out but now that she is in this place and I did not send her anything I was just wanted to get it over with. Anyway they say that by 2020 there will be one out of two people with the disease. With that many of us who is really going to be able to tell we have the problem it will be the norm every day will be a new day. haha. :lol:


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

Memory? What's memory? I vaguely recall I had something called that several decades ago. Is anyone interested in four skeins of brilliant red, each of a different shade, that I bought sometime in the 1970s? If I could find Browse I would post an apropos picture. Another time, maybe.


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh, that is shocking! That has certainly NEVER happened to me! <snort!>. My current feeble mindedness is that I bought yarn specifically for a project about a month ago and carefully stashed it where I would know where it was. Now I am ready to use it and I can't remember where I put it. I have searched...and searched. Driving me nutty. If it turns up in some outlandish location like the freezer, I will know I have finally gone over edge.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

if you ever find out where your mind went , please let me know so I can start looking for mine ....lol :roll:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Brabant said:


> I have a little book. I stick a picture of the yarn in plus its cost and details and if I had something in mind, I write it in in pencil. When I use the yarn, I note what I used it for. Simple.......... er except sometimes I forget to enter the yarn in the book..........sigh


Ravelry could replace your little book. It's got a place to add your stash and to add any notes about it ... like what you want to use it for. I've barely begun listing mine. This is one example: http://www.ravelry.com/people/JessicaJean/stash/patons-beehive-bouclet


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> Consider putting a pink down with it. I made a beautiful afghan with those colors once. Sounded awful but when I saw how the deep pink brightened it I went for it.


My stash is enormous, but it's mostly worsted weight; this project is sport weight. No pinks in my boxes of sport weight acrylics. The border will be dark purple; the body will be two alternating rows of each of the pale greens. It's all garter stitch - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-shawl . It's a long-term project; I expect the border will be my carry-everywhere project for the next many months. It's the second such shawl I've done; the other was decades ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

notinkansas said:


> Whenever I put something in a 'safe place' it never fails - it's lost permanently.


My tale of put away safely and forever lost:
Went to supper for my darling's birthday and wore my few pieces of gold jewellery. Came home, put gold on bedside table. 
Madly packing for upcoming move; jewellery box already packed when I notice the gold pieces sitting beside the bed. Instead of digging out the jewellery box, I put my wedding ring, the charm bracelet my grandmother had given me for my confirmation and on which she'd hung my two gold baby rings (with inset garnets), a charm for my first communion, and another charm for confirmation, and to which I'd added a gold charm of the Cedar of Lebanon into the super strong container in which my dental retainer had been. 
We moved. 
In the 18 years we lived in that house, I never came across that damned blue plastic container ... until we were frantically packing to move again. I was unable to open it. My son and husband were unable to open it. We chucked it in the trash. 
Six months _after_ the move, I remembered what was in it and how it had come to be in it.  Somewhere in the landfill is my wedding ring and charm bracelet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quilterdot said:


> Visited my SIL and she had a beautiful table cloth which I admired profusely. She was such an expert needle woman I thought she might give me a tip or tell me what kind of thread or something she had used. She looked at me really confused and finally said "You made that for me the second Christmas we were married. Don't you remember?" Now it's one thing to forget the yarn but to forget even making it? Well, were was I?


While visiting one of my sisters, I remarked upon the lovely blanket on my niece's bed. I was astounded when she said I'd given it to her the previous year!
When visiting another sister, I asked her to take out all the knits I'd given her over the years, so that I could take photos to post on Ravelry. There were several I didn't recognize at all, but she swears I made them!

I no longer trust my memory, and I'm putting more and more of my projects on Ravelry ... as a means of remembering them!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You make me feel better!! Happens to me too...


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Due to the same experience, I've started putting the yarn into bags (loving those two-gallon ziploc bags) with a copy of the pattern or at least a note on what was my intention. Of course, sometimes I change my mind, but at least I have my cues to keep me focused.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Someone once suggested it's a meeting of the minds, but I cannot remember where !


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

TerryGrant said:


> Oh, that is shocking! That has certainly NEVER happened to me! <snort!>. My current feeble mindedness is that I bought yarn specifically for a project about a month ago and carefully stashed it where I would know where it was. Now I am ready to use it and I can't remember where I put it. I have searched...and searched. Driving me nutty. If it turns up in some outlandish location like the freezer, I will know I have finally gone over edge.


I have the same issue. I bought some fingering weight yarn by accident a while back and put it aside. Now I have a project for that yarn and do you think I can find it? Nope.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> While visiting one of my sisters, I remarked upon the lovely blanket on my niece's bed. I was astounded when she said I'd given it to her the previous year!
> When visiting another sister, I asked her to take out all the knits I'd given her over the years, so that I could take photos to post on Ravelry. There were several I didn't recognize at all, but she swears I made them!
> 
> I no longer trust my memory, and I'm putting more and more of my projects on Ravelry ... as a means of remembering them!


My sister has a "sisters" room, she has it decorated with all the things she has been given over the years by we 3 other girls. I could not remember half of the hand mades she says I gave her. And we did not even get into her kitchen drawers etc. where all the embroidered tea cloths and towels and potholders are that she says I also made?!? I did however, remember the hand quilted quilt on the bed!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I was complaining to a friend that I would think of something while I was away from home and even if I wrote it down in a notebook in my purse I would forget to look at the notebook until weeks later. She suggested I call my home phone and leave myself a message like she does. The next time I was in town and thought of something I needed to do when I got home I called myself but by the time the answering machine picked up I had forgotten what it was I was going to say!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> My sister has a "sisters" room, she has it decorated with all the things she has been given over the years by we 3 other girls. I could not remember half of the hand mades she says I gave her. And we did not even get into her kitchen drawers etc. where all the embroidered tea cloths and towels and potholders are that she says I also made?!? I did however, remember the hand quilted quilt on the bed!


Yes, hand quilted quilts are drilled into the memory, aren't they. I finally gave my son his hand quilted quilt for his 30th birthday last December ... only 24 years after I started it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

romagica said:


> Yes, hand quilted quilts are drilled into the memory, aren't they. I finally gave my son his hand quilted quilt for his 30th birthday last December ... only 24 years after I started it.


Bet he loves it! I am on number 17 now, I had forgotten several when we were counting up, for nieces and nephews. Mum embroidered the squares I put them together and quilted them. We have 12 neices and nephews, 12 greats and one ggreat on my side but only quilt worthy get one. If you give it to the dog to sleep on you are not only out of my will but more importantly no quilt!!The others get something else Grandma and I have collaborated on, trying to be fair, but just the Grands are quilt eligible in the quilt department. The rest got a baby quilt and that is it.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Happens regularly. I have a pattern in mind, go shop for the yarn, then can't find the pattern. Now when I buy yarn the pattern goes in my stash with the yarn. Then when I actually get ready to use the yarn, I look at the pattern again and wonder why I thought that pattern would be great with that yarn and start pattern hunting again.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Gosh - you are all making me soooo happy. I am forever looking at a stashed yarn thinking - I wish you could talk because I have no idea why I bought you - but you are beautiful.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


A while back I bought yarn for several sweaters for particular family members; once I got the yarn I put each sweater project into a shopping bag with a note as to who the sweater was for and so glad I did, because I keep finding surprises in my stash !


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Have you checked the place, where all the sgl. socks go?


Where is that place? I keep looking. :shock:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

kathycam said:


> Just when I thought I might not be getting Alzheimer's, I came across some beautiful mohair in my stash and I can't think, for the life of me, what it's for. I always buy my yarn for a specific project and I have no idea what or who this mohair is for. Does this happen to anyone else or am I really losing it?


❔❓Oh where did it go????
☕Would the coffee help?
🎭 I don't know whether to laugh or cry!
😱 Oh no!!!!! We're in this together!
😀😀😀😁😁😁😁😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂! So glad I'm not alone!!!!!!!


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I ran out of coffee, went to store bought 24 items ,got home and guess what? no coffee...


Sometimes I think us humans were not meant to have so much info entering our brains each day.... media stuff, plus the general day to day things we now do and have to categorise mentally... well, that's my excuse anyway!!


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> i actually at 57 yrs old told my dr. i wanted to see a neurologist and he said i don't have alzhiemers -its nice to know. he thinks i.ve got to take it easy try not to get stressed but one bad thing after another happens so i need to take care . i am alone so no one else is going to do it! God bless you all here -such nice people !


Wow... sounds like me!! I think some people just can't handle stress like others.... I am a soft, gentle natured person.... as I'm guessing you are... seems to affect some more than others... hard to change your nature I guess...


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

elbev said:


> I got looked at funny the other day when DH said something about when we went to an Elton John concert and I argued that we had never been to an Elton John concert...... we had cos middle daughter had bought us the tickets!! It was only within the last 2 years too:-( Once I started to think about it - I remembered it but that was a bit scary.... I just turned 55 on Tuesday....... my excuse is information overload!!


I know how you feel. My kids tell me all the time about places we've been and I can't believe I don't remember it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kathycam said:


> I know how you feel. My kids tell me all the time about places we've been and I can't believe I don't remember it.


Your attention was on the kids, not the scenery; you were too busy being a good mother. Get them to tell you all about those trips.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Losing my mind is part of my weight loss program. It is working quite well.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

FrannyGrace said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was complaining to a friend that I would think of something while I was away from home and even if I wrote it down in a notebook in my purse I would forget to look at the notebook until weeks later. She suggested I call my home phone and leave myself a message like she does. The next time I was in town and thought of something I needed to do when I got home I called myself but by the time the answering machine picked up I had forgotten what it was I was going to say!


I actually forget what I'm going to say, while saying it. DH would say, "Then it must have been a lie."


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Of all the things I've lost, it's my MIND I miss the most!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> My sister has a "sisters" room, she has it decorated with all the things she has been given over the years by we 3 other girls. I could not remember half of the hand mades she says I gave her. And we did not even get into her kitchen drawers etc. where all the embroidered tea cloths and towels and potholders are that she says I also made?!? I did however, remember the hand quilted quilt on the bed!


Just checking, is it possible that your sister is the one who's losing her mind? (LOL)


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My stash is enormous, but it's mostly worsted weight; this project is sport weight. No pinks in my boxes of sport weight acrylics. The border will be dark purple; the body will be two alternating rows of each of the pale greens. It's all garter stitch - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-shawl . It's a long-term project; I expect the border will be my carry-everywhere project for the next many months. It's the second such shawl I've done; the other was decades ago.


Wow! I can't believe there aren't a lot of projects for this on Ravelry. I love this shawl and saved it for the future. I wonder if my mystery mohair would work.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

ummirain said:


> Why do I have all these red skeins of red?
> Are they all wool?
> What had I intended for 2 430yds each skeins of sock yarn ?
> A scarf ?
> ...


I DO know why I purchased many skeins of red yarn. They were one dollar each at the dollar store. All I can think is I planned to use it for Christmas projects. It ended up being a poncho for my youngest GD and now she's like Little Red Riding Hood without a hood.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Trisha 38 said:


> I think it's a hazard of getting older! I did the same thing last night I had yarn delivered bought for a special purpose but can't remember which garment I was going to do! :roll:


Same here. I ordered it not more than 6-8 weeks ago for a specific project. It arrived with the yarn I ordered for ponchos and I immediately forgot I had it until I saw it with the poncho yarn. I still have no idea what it's for.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've got four ball of brown with white fleck yarn bought especially for something. It is now sat staring at me from my stash and I can't for the life of me remember what I bought it for. All I can remember is that it was for something very specific.


 :-( :-( My condolences! I can't think about anything else now, except what the heck is it for.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> Same here - many times. I need to use lists these days (and rely on my diary, which I never needed to till now). But sometimes I can't remember where the list is.
> 
> But I'm not even old! It's just that my body thinks I am...


I have lists all over the place, but can never find the list I need. I got a magnetic dry erase board for the fridge, so I could put lists on it. Sadly, I haven't been able to find the special pen for it in quite awhile. I try to remember to buy another one, but you can guess how that goes.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> You are in good company!
> I put my "stash yarn" in one basket, my "project" yarn in another basket. I recently went to my project yarn to get a specific yarn. Lo and behold it wasn't there. Still can't find it! So off I go to " the other safe spot". Not there! Now I'm thinking " I did buy yarn didn't I? Holy.....


 :lol: Do you remember where you keep the Holy molies?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> where has my memory gone -i forget something i wanted to go to all day 7pm and well i forgot again ! yes its on my calendar. its a worry but dr. says its just stress ?


My doctor said the same thing when I told her that I have pictures of my grandchildren on my computer that I don't remember ever seeing, much less downloading. She had me draw the face of a clock with only the numbers needed to show 4 o'clock. She said I don't have Alzheimers and she's never had anyone put the hands on the clock before either. So, if anyone is worried about their mind, try doing this without looking at a clock. The hands are not necessary I guess.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> My issue is I put things in those " sure to find or safe places" Lol


My mother once put my Dad's wedding ring in a very safe place while he was in the hospital. We took her house apart looking for it, to no avail. Finally, she bought him another ring. Years later, when they were moving, his ring was found, inside a little box, tucked inside a quilt on the top shelf of the linen closet. For as long as it must have taken her to think of such a spot, wouldn't you think she would have remembered? Well, I hid some good jewelry when I was going to be away for awhile and I still haven't remembered where I put it.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Isuel said:
 

> I have 12 skeins of gray merino for a sweater coat. I haven't been able to find the pattern for two years.


 :-( Sorry....


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

kathycam said:


> My mother once put my Dad's wedding ring in a very safe place while he was in the hospital. We took her house apart looking for it, to no avail. Finally, she bought him another ring. Years later, when they were moving, his ring was found, inside a little box, tucked inside a quilt on the top shelf of the linen closet. For as long as it must have taken her to think of such a spot, wouldn't you think she would have remembered? Well, I hid some good jewelry when I was going to be away for awhile and I still haven't remembered where I put it.


Omigosh! Right after I wrote this, I remembered where I put my jewelry. Unless a thief cut himself breaking in, he would never have looked in the medicine cabinet, inside the bandaid box!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I am so sorry about your jewelry. I have lost my great-grandmother's gold garnet pinky ring and my grandmother's sapphire pinky ring, so I have an idea how you feel. I hope you at least have a picture of your jewelry...I don't.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

kathycam said:


> I have lists all over the place, but can never find the list I need. I got a magnetic dry erase board for the fridge, so I could put lists on it. Sadly, I haven't been able to find the special pen for it in quite awhile. I try to remember to buy another one, but you can guess how that goes.


I can never remember to take my lists with me when I gi to the store. Now I keep them all in my cell phone---THAT is always with me!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I can never remember to take my lists with me when I gi to the store. Now I keep them all in my cell phone---THAT is always with me!


Just proves I've really lost it. I have a cell phone with a recorder I've never used. Why, why, why?????


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I usually buy only 1 skein of a beautiful yarn because of the cost, and then have to google and figure out what I can make with it... or just use it as an accent on a project.
Yesterday I got gas and drove away without putting the gas cap on... a man stopped me and told me about it.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I can never remember to take my lists with me when I gi to the store. Now I keep them all in my cell phone---THAT is always with me!


When my smart phone was new, I was pretty good at making notes on it...once the new wore off, I started forgetting to read them...then eventually I forgot about making new ones....


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I usually buy only 1 skein of a beautiful yarn because of the cost, and then have to google and figure out what I can make with it... or just use it as an accent on a project.
> Yesterday I got gas and drove away without putting the gas cap on... a man stopped me and told me about it.


Been there, done that, and had to buy new ones. My present car has an attached gas cap, thank God.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Well said!


 :thumbup:


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

FrannyGrace said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was complaining to a friend that I would think of something while I was away from home and even if I wrote it down in a notebook in my purse I would forget to look at the notebook until weeks later. She suggested I call my home phone and leave myself a message like she does. The next time I was in town and thought of something I needed to do when I got home I called myself but by the time the answering machine picked up I had forgotten what it was I was going to say!


I often use a timer and often forget what I'm timing when it rings. Ha.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

kathycam said:


> My mother once put my Dad's wedding ring in a very safe place while he was in the hospital. We took her house apart looking for it, to no avail. Finally, she bought him another ring. Years later, when they were moving, his ring was found, inside a little box, tucked inside a quilt on the top shelf of the linen closet. For as long as it must have taken her to think of such a spot, wouldn't you think she would have remembered? Well, I hid some good jewelry when I was going to be away for awhile and I still haven't remembered where I put it.


I posted earlier today that I finally found the little jewelry box containing several of my rings that has been lost for 4 years. You would have thought I won the lottery. Ha.

Think I'll wear one on each finger. Ha.


----------



## Ookpik (Nov 29, 2013)

"Mind" if I join you girls?


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

quilterdot said:


> Visited my SIL and she had a beautiful table cloth which I admired profusely. She was such an expert needle woman I thought she might give me a tip or tell me what kind of thread or something she had used. She looked at me realy confused and finaly said "You made that for me the second Christmas we were married. Don't you remember?" Now it's one thing to forget the yarn but to forget even making it? Well, were was I?


Me, too. Saw a scarf of my daughter's, admired it, and was really curious to know where she got it. "You made it for me!" Disagreed with her at first. Didn't remember the yarn or pattern. After holding it for awhile, the yarn re-acquainted itself with me and I remembered it, the simple pattern, and having made it. No surrounding memories though, like when or how it came about. But it was so good to meet again a lost friend!!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

engteacher said:


> Losing my mind is part of my weight loss program. It is working quite well.


Love it! Going to give it to a friend who is concerned about both issues! That is, if I can remember the quote. Hmm, better send this to myself--fast!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

gardenlady4012 said:


> Just checking, is it possible that your sister is the one who's losing her mind? (LOL)


Nope, she actually has the name on the back and to whom it is to go to when she dies! I did remember all the cute pincushions from over the years , likely because I know the fabric! Lol!


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine too please :roll:


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Adrenal Fatigue a couple of years ago. I've had to learn to say no to a lot of things that will over stress me. One of the things is driving someplace that I am not familiar with--if I drive I can't do any shopping or visiting, etc. and then be able to drive home again. If I can't go with someone else I usually just stay home. I also know I need a full day of staying home (preferably by myself) every couple of days to recharge.


boobooka said:


> Wow... sounds like me!! I think some people just can't handle stress like others.... I am a soft, gentle natured person.... as I'm guessing you are... seems to affect some more than others... hard to change your nature I guess...


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

That's how it is with fibromyalgia too. By the time I am ready to go, I'm too worn out to go. Any outing, even for a medical appointment or grocery shopping, takes two days to recover.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most! &#55357;&#56878;


Mind? Mind? I seem to have had one once but then.................


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My tale of put away safely and forever lost:
> Went to supper for my darling's birthday and wore my few pieces of gold jewellery. Came home, put gold on bedside table.
> Madly packing for upcoming move; jewellery box already packed when I notice the gold pieces sitting beside the bed. Instead of digging out the jewellery box, I put my wedding ring, the charm bracelet my grandmother had given me for my confirmation and on which she'd hung my two gold baby rings (with inset garnets), a charm for my first communion, and another charm for confirmation, and to which I'd added a gold charm of the Cedar of Lebanon into the super strong container in which my dental retainer had been.
> We moved.
> ...


I am feeling your pain.. My heirloom engagement ring, eternity ring and another of my grandmothers rings are no longer able to be found. I hope they are in "A safe place" and will turn up eventually.
:XD:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

This is also why women over 50 can't have babies anymore, BECAUSE WE WOULDD FORGET WHERE WE LEFT THEM.


----------

